# Open apology & confession



## Larry Hughes (Aug 23, 2005)

To all:

As a public post to my Baptist brothers, indeed brothers, and my Presbyterian brothers whom I now count myself with I am convicted of conscience by the Word of God that I have sinned against the former and had poor witness on behalf of the later. As I have struggled personally with this issue over baptism I now see by the grace of God, regardless of where I am convinced the truth lies, that I have been sinful in my feelings and thoughts toward my Baptist brothers on many occasions regarding this issue. The truth over baptism, from a neutral stance per se, certainly objectively lies in one corridor or the other and not both "“ to this in general principle we can all agree though as to the specific we disagree. But none-the-less I do see that both camps desire with all their redeemed struggling hearts to be grateful to their Lord by being obedient and receiving the grace contained within this holy sacrament/ordinance. 

We all at various levels have much ignorance in our understanding of this infinite redemption in which we now stand and I find myself all too often and to my prideful chagrin steeped in much ignorance, though I would sinfully pretend to not be. The human heart is most desperately wicked when it comes to selfish pride and vain glory of self. We/I should pray for our brothers whom we believe to be in error that the truth be revealed, with a humble eye toward "œI may have a beam in my own eye" and reveal unto me "œmy own errors". The beam in this case was my feelings toward my brothers who though I consider to biblically incorrect, none-the-less do seek the will of our merciful God. That is to say that I was assuming their motive wrong rather than their understanding only. It is a very subtle but tremendous sin.

To this I ask forgiveness for my asinine feelings and thoughts toward any who I have offended. I am in deep gratitude specifically to Randy for his great Christlike kindness and patience in many of our discussion, to Phillip (pastorway) for much of his strong defense of the Gospel as Gospel, to the level minded and insightful hand of Fred, to Josh and Jeff and many other fellow strugglers on both sides of this issue. I was once a filthy atheist and it is an incredibly immeasurable privilege and honor unmerited to be graciously and mercifully counted with any and all who are Christ´s, even if I be the least of body. I seemed to have forgotten this, where I once was, lost and outside.

I, like so many here, am indebted to the likes of Martin Luther, John Calvin and Charles Spurgeon equally who all preached a strong and resounding Gospel. As I told a dear brother of mine once, "œIf you didn´t tell me who the author was and just handed me a sermon of theirs, the message was so the same, the Gospel so clear, distinct, without mixture or confusion, and so powerful that it sounds of one voice be it a sermon by Martin Luther, John Calvin or Charles Spurgeon. So powerful and uncompromising where these Gospel warriors." 

Without compromising the importance that is due to baptism and should be due to it, I think we all can unite resoundingly around the true Gospel continuing in learning the depths of its reality throughout Scripture and bear witness to it even to the point of death, together, hand-in-hand if so called. Our enemy is not ourselves but that which obscures the Gospel not in ignorance but knowingly so.

To use a modern American Army analogy: Though they debate and argue internally between each other the Army, Nave and Marines always fight the fight as one united front, protect each other, and die for each other. Perhaps this is a way to see Reformed, Baptist and Lutheran. Or more biblical though we fight and bicker much in the flesh in our families, at the end of the day we are a family, the family of Christ and of God and under our Lord´s banner we battle in the fields.

May God the Father and Christ His Son Give You Abundant and Overflowing Grace and Peace,

Larry Hughes


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 23, 2005)

Not to sidetrack from the intent and force of what you were trying to say (the "heart" of it), but I just have to say that that was one of the best pieces of "writing" that I have seen drawn fresh in a long time.

Boy are you ever gifted!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah, 
Only I can beat my brother up. Watch out you outsiders.

You ought to see my three boys fight. But when push comes to shuv aint nobody picking on there brother because they love each other.

I have always appreciated your struggle. You have not been unkind to me. I know you love the brethren and me. We all have inward struggles that tend to affect each other. At the end of the day we all are gathered at our Father's feet listening to him. 

Good thing he requires us to be like this.
(2Ti 2:24-26) And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient, In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth; And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.

We all struggle at this on some level. Read the quote by William Symington in my signature. I am always endeavoring to pursue this. Hopefully I get closer daily. *Death to my sinful pride.*


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

God bless you, Larry, keep defending the Gospel with humility! You are a good example to many, may God grant us all the grace to repent when necessary.


----------



## pastorway (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## just_grace (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> God bless you, Larry, keep defending the Gospel with humility! You are a good example to many, may God grant us all the grace to repent when necessary.


----------



## Roldan (Aug 24, 2005)

Man, am I ever Convicted.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Roldan_
> Man, am I ever Convicted.



I hear you; that is exactly what I've been thinking.


----------

